# Our Menu Options Have Changed



## mish (Sep 22, 2005)

Reach Out and Touch Someone.


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 22, 2005)

THAT LAST ONE IS THE ONE I GET ALL THE TIME...............  

YOU ARE TOO FUNNY!


----------



## middie (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah mish... that sounds about right lol


----------



## kadesma (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh Mish, you just made my day   I needed that laugh..

kadesma


----------



## mish (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you Maidrite, Middie & kadesma. I didn't listen to the "old" menu options.   I just remebered why -- "If you would like to make a call, please hang up and try again."


----------

